# St. John’s Wort working but with side effects (do they go away?)



## Sotiris92 (Jun 12, 2021)

As the title says, I started SJW since I read some threads in the forum saying good things about it and that because my dpdr persists so I thought I could give a try (SSRIs and SNRIs didn’t work for me). So, I started with 300mg (NOW’s supplement), the recommended dose is 900mg. First day (on Tuesday), I was super energetic and right two hours after I got it I felt less dpdr, better mood and generally all better (maybe placebo effect but don’t care since I was good). At night, I had a huge meal with the wife and could not get some sleep at all!!! I took my magnesium, I drunk chamomile with linded (my “before bed routine”), but didn’t work. I was on bed from 01:00 and I got some sleep at 06:30, where I had to wake up for work at 09:00.

Long story short next day I get 300mg, it keeps me awakening, again more energetic, better overall mood, less dpdr. But I felt kind of restless and agitated. At night I slept good (I had a bit of trouble at first but the sleep was good). Yesterday, again 300mg in the morning along with Omega 3 and multivitamin, same thing. Even in the gym I was doing good. Much less dpdr. I got some sleep yesterday night but not a good one. And today, I feel like crap, kind of exhausted, like sick, I wanna be on the bed all day, fatigue, etc. Not even coffee helped.

It kinds of reminding me how SSRI worked to me. And the question is: is that normal? Is it like SSRIs, that the body is trying to adjust to the more serotonin and it will get better? Have anyone else had same experience? Or should I get off them?

Generally I am doing ok (neither shit, nor super good) but I wanted to see if this thing will help with dpdr. Which does, but it f*cks me up with those side effects.

Every advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been using St John's Wort on and off for over 20 years. At times it's been something of a lifeline to me when I couldn't face dealing with doctors. I like that it's safe and gentle and you can stop taking it anytime.

I've recently started using it again myself after finding some growing in my garden. I've been making fresh tea and find it's really helping me too. I recognize the mood-lifting effects you describe, but usually I find it calms me down and helps me sleep rather than keeping me up at night, so I wonder if that might be more to do with how you are feeling generally rather than the herb itself? Just a thought.

Another thing to consider is that you might be taking too many supplements altogether. For example, I only take fish oil 2-3 times a week because if I take it everyday I feel agitated. You might try only taking SJW for 2-3 days without any other supplements and see if you feel more settled. 

How are you doing with it now?


----------

